# Backwater Reptiles Or Pet Solutions?



## YourAverageReptileLover (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm ordering a Home's Hingeback Tortoise soon, and I need to order one online, as there aren't any where I live. I've done tons of research, and the best places I've found that have Hingebacks in my price range (I've saved up $82) are the two mentioned in the title. Has anyone here personally ordered from either of these? Is one better than the other? Both websites have an average rating of 4 stores on BBB (yes, I've seen the bad reviews from both sites. But really, all stores are going to have good and bad reviews), so they seem equal.


----------



## mijojr (Nov 5, 2014)

I know that Backwater Reptiles are not the best place for you to get your tortoise. If I were you I would save up for a good captive bred hatchling. Im sure others will tell more about the other site, but I would not risk getting an unhealthy tortoise.


----------



## CourtneyG (Nov 5, 2014)

Backwater is bad place to order from since the site outsources the animals and some people did not get what they ordered and for the most part the animal comes in bad shape. Never have heard of the other one though.


----------



## tortadise (Nov 5, 2014)

Have you researched homes hingebacks yet? They can be quite difficult to acclimate in captivity. Especially buying from not reputable sources as mentioned.


----------



## Jodie (Nov 5, 2014)

I bought 2 hatching Leopards from Backwater. They were started poorly. One didn't make it. The other is 10 months old and has only gained 10 grams or so. I do not recommend buying from any source other than directly from the breeder. Save yourself the heartbreak.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Nov 5, 2014)

Read the reviews in the "Vendor Review" section of TFO.


----------

